# coolant smell resolution



## commutertg (Feb 2, 2013)

My 2013 Cruze had a coolant odor issue, and occasional burning plastic odor also. It was serviced 3 times with no resolution. Today it apprears that a final resolution has been made. Through the hard work of my local dealer's service team and the GM national service rep a remedy seems to now be complete. The burning plastic smell is likely due to the fact that 200+ degree coolant liquid was running through lines and the heater core too close to the plastic components of the housing. The heater core box in my car was lined with insulating tape with a metallic backing which took care of the burning plastic smell. In the course of that repair the techs detected an extreme amount of lubricant on the inner dash box where the vent doors and controls are located. The tech removed some of it and heated it up and it smelled just like dexcool. This grease is glycol based hence the similarity to coolant when heated. The continuous heating and cooling of the grease resulted in a breakdown of it and the smell only got worse. 
The techs removed all of the excess grease and replaced with another lubricant which was a type of brake lube good to 400f. They then added a peppermint extract to the coolant fluid to ensure that if there was a coolant leak of any kind the odor would be immediately discernable from any other automotive odor. I ran the heat and defrost heavy with no issues to report. This fix is not easy as the entire dash needs to be removed, but a good tech can do it and resolve this issue. If you need any further assistance or information please let me know. I would encourage anyone experiencing this problem to contact the dealer and have them contact GM to get your vehicle fixed.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

commutertg, thank you for sharing this. It sounds like a good amount of work was involved into getting it fixed.

Glycol based lubricant... that could be it. It could explain why a number of people are having coolant smell but no coolant loss. I had both, so this might be a fix for half of the problem, while the other half would be somewhere inside the engine compartment (water pump, hoses, thermostat, etc).

Is that lubricant used on the vent flaps? On my 2013 I can hear those flaps move when changing vents, as if the flaps are touching the sidewalls of the vent ducts because of friction. My 2011 had no such problem, those flaps were not making a sound.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Interesting what a great addition to that smell.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Can you encourage your dealer to let GM know of this fix? You can let them know that many others are reporting the same problem


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm not sure this remedy will help many people, since most of us know we are losing coolant. Plus people have done their own test and proven that they are having issues with vapors escaping from the coolant surge tank.


----------



## jj64 (Jan 16, 2013)

Update from my dealer is same story. They have been working with GM engineering and they are aware. Parts are should be in on Monday for my car. They have repaired one other vehicle and so far, so good on resolution. Will post update when I get vehicle back.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

i have a 2012 bought in may i didnt have the coolant smell until 8000 or so . my car had the tsb done today looks llike a new vent hose and a black patch over the overflow tank . anyhow just got out of the car after 150 miles trip and the coolant smell is so bad i kept having to open the windows for fresh air ,not to mention the headaches too . i just want this issue fixed as ial loosing faith in GM really fast ..........


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

This one could also be of interest to the people who had the rubber hose PI performed correctly and still have the coolant smell. Sounds like people are dealing with several issues here. It's great that you could find a dealer whose technicians were willing to apply some problem-solving techniques instead of just grunting and saying "well, there's nothing in the book about this, I don't know what to do."


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Wow, this would explain a lot- explains why the smell but no leaks and why the smell may not show up until thousands of miles are on the car. Lets hope this is it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

So this is a new development from GM getting word to dealers?

WOW...that was fast.

As a note: I think this solves part of the problem regarding people still smelling something in their car even after having the PI performed. The smell may be a combination of antifreeze and the aforementioned grease.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> So this is a new development from GM getting word to dealers?
> 
> WOW...that was fast.
> 
> As a note: I think this solves part of the problem regarding people still smelling something in their car even after having the PI performed. The smell may be a combination of antifreeze and the aforementioned grease.


I agree it may help those who had the smell inside the car! But some of us only smelled it outside and as mentioned above does not explain the loss of antifreeze!


----------



## MrBlue (May 13, 2012)

This is great as long as the issue does not return.
Are there any photos of the fix at the overflow tank?
Thanks,
MrBlue


----------



## commutertg (Feb 2, 2013)

My car also had an odor outside occasionally, but since that lubricant was used throughout the venting and cowling system it could be smelled outside the cabin as well. This odor in the cabin was so strong I could barely stand it at times, and now it is completely gone. Time will tell for sure, and the addition of the peppermint extract to the coolant will clue you in on what the source of the odor is. With regards to the coolant loss, that could be any number of causes including the fact that when these cars are running at 210 or 220f there is some overflow out the vent tube. I believe GM is working on a fix of sorts to the temperature sensor calibration and or location that we may see soon. 
Though I wasn't happy about a problem with my new car, I do compliment the dealer with working hard to resolve it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Who'se your dealership? They deserve to be singled out for excellent work.

As other posters have already stated this would really explain the coolant and hot plastic smells people have, especially when they aren't experiencing coolant loss.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I guess if your car doesn't smell minty fresh than the fix worked


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

That's a dealer that went above3 and beyond to find out what the problem is. To remove the entire dash is pretty amazing. Looks like you've got a good one!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes, do name the dealership. They surely went the extra mile to try to fix this issue. I wonder why all of the others that had their heater core replaced didn't have the lubricant caught by the service techs doing the work? No, I really don't wonder why at all.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

What city/state is the dealer in that figured this out? I'm hoping he's in southern Minnesota, because when I take mine in for the resolution, I want someone that has done it a few times. I may wait a couple of months to make sure there's a tsb that has been performed a few times.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

This is great news and I hope news of this fix is able to be spread throughout the GM network as quickly as possible.

The sinic in me, however, understands that GM Engineering will need to witness, test and validate this fix before distributing it continent wide as a solution for the problem. It may seem like a simple fix, but without testing it cannot be known if other probelms may or may not be caused by it.

Fingers crossed here that it works and that they are able to implement it quickly!

Now if we could get to the bottom of the coolant loss/venting issue under the hood...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Knowing the other issues Lordstown has worked through, I'm not shocked to hear some cars have excessive amounts of a grease that smells just like Dex-Cool when heated up. 

If this is verified by others, it just might break the issue up into two separate issues. One would be a coolant loss issue/smell outside the car, the other would be a coolant smell inside the car without coolant loss. If verified, very interesting!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Knowing the other issues Lordstown has worked through, I'm not shocked to hear some cars have excessive amounts of a grease that smells just like Dex-Cool when heated up.
> 
> If this is verified by others, it just might break the issue up into two separate issues. One would be a coolant loss issue/smell outside the car, the other would be a coolant smell inside the car without coolant loss. If verified, very interesting!


And very good for getting this entire issue resolved. Two issues that are clearly separate are easier to correct than one larger mysterious issue. I can even see how the interior smell can get into the engine compartment since there is an exhaust vent in the cowling where the windshield wipers rest.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

If this is indeed what is causing the smell inside the cabin, getting it fixed will take a few hours for sure if it involves removing the dashboard...

My 2013 is making a squeak noise when I switch vents, a plastic on plactic squeak. My 2011 was very smooth. Maybe GM had it figured out in December 2012!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

How certain cars are affected points to an assembly issue, not a systemic issue, at least IMO. Having two assembly issues to track down makes finding and resolving them much easier than troubleshooting a faulty system. How I hope it's assembly issues instead of system issues!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

If the issue is too much grease on something there's a 99% chance this will have to be fixed at the supplier level. I can all but guarantee the line workers in Lordstown are just putting the components together.

The other part of this issue is the burning plastic smell. If the grease change doesn't fix that, there's a whole other issue to be dealt with which would make this a three-part problem:

1. Coolant (grease) smell inside the car
2. Burning plastic smell inside the car
3. Coolant loss/smell outside the car


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*DOMINO EFFECT* - _fix_ ONE thing, _screw-up _TWO other things.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Sounds like the domino effect I get everytime I fix something in my Balt. Buy new tires then a week later my brakes go bad. Replace the power steering motor then the intermediate shaft breaks. Put in new struts then my stabilizer bar bushings break along with the tie rod ends.
It's getting to be just a tad annoying


----------



## Cruzenart (Jan 24, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> So this is a new development from GM getting word to dealers?
> 
> WOW...that was fast.
> 
> As a note: I think this solves part of the problem regarding people still smelling something in their car even after having the PI performed. The smell may be a combination of antifreeze and the aforementioned grease.



I am taking mine into the dealer this morning to have the heater core mounting structure replaced. 
I will let them know about this grease, and will report our findings when I pick the car up after the service.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

commutertg said:


> My 2013 Cruze had a coolant odor issue, and occasional burning plastic odor also. It was serviced 3 times with no resolution. Today it apprears that a final resolution has been made. Through the hard work of my local dealer's service team and the GM national service rep a remedy seems to now be complete. The burning plastic smell is likely due to the fact that 200+ degree coolant liquid was running through lines and the heater core too close to the plastic components of the housing. The heater core box in my car was lined with insulating tape with a metallic backing which took care of the burning plastic smell. In the course of that repair the techs detected an extreme amount of lubricant on the inner dash box where the vent doors and controls are located. The tech removed some of it and heated it up and it smelled just like dexcool. This grease is glycol based hence the similarity to coolant when heated. The continuous heating and cooling of the grease resulted in a breakdown of it and the smell only got worse.
> The techs removed all of the excess grease and replaced with another lubricant which was a type of brake lube good to 400f. They then added a peppermint extract to the coolant fluid to ensure that if there was a coolant leak of any kind the odor would be immediately discernable from any other automotive odor. I ran the heat and defrost heavy with no issues to report. This fix is not easy as the entire dash needs to be removed, but a good tech can do it and resolve this issue. If you need any further assistance or information please let me know. I would encourage anyone experiencing this problem to contact the dealer and have them contact GM to get your vehicle fixed.




commutertg,
I would like to thank you for taking the time to share this. I am happy to hear that your dealer was able to get this issue resolved for you. If you ever have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> I am happy to hear that your dealer was able to get this issue resolved for you. If you ever have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.


I'm not sure if there's more to this conversation than what's been posted here, but really Stacy, this seems like a pretty weak post. Given the nature of the issue and the problems some people have had (many people actually), some sort of indication that you are sharing this with GM Engineering is what I would expect to see here.

Is there anything else you would like to add to this topic? Is there anything you would like to say but can't officially say it yet? According to more than one source, coolant smell inside the car is the #1 customer complaint about the Chevy Cruze right now.


----------



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

How the heck do I bring this up to the dealer? I feel like they would look at me like a fool...


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm at the dealer now for this (again) and I'm trying the approach of providing them with the first post in this thread (as well as other self-diagnosis procedures of my own for them to try). I figure if they see in writing what another tech found, this should fight the urge to dismiss any complaints I might have as an overzealous customer.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

xpeacemaker said:


> How the heck do I bring this up to the dealer? I feel like they would look at me like a fool...


Hence my question to Stacy from Chevy Customer Service. If this indeed fixes the issue, the resolution needs to be validated ASAP, communicated to the dealers, and followed up with any customers that have approached their dealers with the issue.

Things could be happening behind the scenes, and if they are we need to know about it. For someone choking on fumes, knowing there's a fix on the way could be the difference between them waiting for it, or insisting on a buy back through a Lemon Law.

I'm all for supporting the North American auto industry, but there needs to be transparency on stuff like this. Admitting there's a problem, develpoing a fix for the problem, putting controls in place to make sure the problem doesn't come back, and then *being open about it with the customer goes a long way towards building customer confidence.*


----------



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Hence my question to Stacy from Chevy Customer Service. If this indeed fixes the issue, the resolution needs to be validated ASAP, communicated to the dealers, and followed up with any customers that have approached their dealers with the issue.
> 
> Things could be happening behind the scenes, and if they are we need to know about it. For someone choking on fumes, knowing there's a fix on the way could be the difference between them waiting for it, or insisting on a buy back through a Lemon Law.
> 
> I'm all for supporting the North American auto industry, but there needs to be transparency on stuff like this. Admitting there's a problem, develpoing a fix for the problem, putting controls in place to make sure the problem doesn't come back, and then *being open about it with the customer goes a long way towards building customer confidence.*


Amen. I also want to support the American auto industry as well... so long as they are putting out quality products and good American customer service. If they can't do that, I'm not going to hesitate or wait to buy something more reliable and potentially cheaper.


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

For what it's worth, I just received a call from my GM district rep and she was aware of the vent lubricant issue and the resolution described above. She said that a field rep she has been working with is getting the word out about this and they are trying to disseminate the information to dealerships prior to any service bulletin being generated for this (the service bulletin will probably take a while  ). As a result, I recommend anyone who's concerned that their dealership may not respond well, show them this thread and ask them to get in touch with GM about this particular fix.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

lhall said:


> For what it's worth, I just received a call from *my GM district rep and she was aware of the vent lubricant issue and the resolution described above.* She said that a field rep she has been working with is getting the word out about this and they are trying to disseminate the information to dealerships prior to any service bulletin being generated for this (the service bulletin will probably take a while  ). As a result, *I recommend anyone who's concerned that their dealership may not respond well, show them this thread and ask them to get in touch with GM about this particular fix*.


Now THAT'S what I'm talking about! If this is indeed being spread through the dealerships as a resolution I'm impressed it is happening so fast!

STACY: Where's the official word from GM (you) added to this thread to get this going? Some sort of case # or reference topic others can share with their dealerships to get the ball rolling?


----------



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

What EXACTLY should I say to describe the fix???? I need a more technical description.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I would do as advised, print this thread and emphasize the first post:



commutertg said:


> *My 2013 Cruze had a coolant odor issue, and occasional burning plastic odor also. It was serviced 3 times with no resolution. Today it apprears that a final resolution has been made.* Through the hard work of my local dealer's service team and the GM national service rep a remedy seems to now be complete. The burning plastic smell is likely due to the fact that 200+ degree coolant liquid was running through lines and the heater core too close to the plastic components of the housing. *The heater core box in my car was lined with insulating tape with a metallic backing which took care of the burning plastic smell.* In the course of that repair the *techs detected an extreme amount of lubricant on the inner dash box where the vent doors and controls are located. The tech removed some of it and heated it up and it smelled just like dexcool.* This grease is glycol based hence the similarity to coolant when heated. The continuous heating and cooling of the grease resulted in a breakdown of it and the smell only got worse.
> *The techs removed all of the excess grease and replaced with another lubricant which was a type of brake lube good to 400f.* They then added a peppermint extract to the coolant fluid to ensure that if there was a coolant leak of any kind the odor would be immediately discernable from any other automotive odor. I ran the heat and defrost heavy with no issues to report. This fix is not easy as the entire dash needs to be removed, but a good tech can do it and resolve this issue. If you need any further assistance or information please let me know. I would encourage anyone experiencing this problem to contact the dealer and have them contact GM to get your vehicle fixed.


Let us know how it works out for you! Having more than one verified case where this fix works will go a long way to proving its worth.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruze 2011 said:


> i have a 2012 bought in may i didnt have the coolant smell until 8000 or so . my car had the tsb done today looks llike a new vent hose and a black patch over the overflow tank . anyhow just got out of the car after 150 miles trip and the coolant smell is so bad i kept having to open the windows for fresh air ,not to mention the headaches too . i just want this issue fixed as ial loosing faith in GM really fast ..........




cruze 2011,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. Have you been in contact with customer service in regards to this? I would be happy to look into this for you. If you would like me to please send me a PM with your name and VIN. I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

Fuel pump leak confirmed. They said that is the source of the coolant smell... well, from what I've read, I am skeptical. I will keep an eye/nose on it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

xpeacemaker said:


> Fuel pump leak confirmed. They said that is the source of the coolant smell... well, from what I've read, I am skeptical. I will keep an eye/nose on it.


Doubtful. Gasoline and coolant do not smell the same. A water pump leak might result in coolant odors being sucked into the cabin, however.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

xpeacemaker said:


> Fuel pump leak confirmed. They said that is the source of the coolant smell... well, from what I've read, I am skeptical. I will keep an eye/nose on it.


?????????????????????????????????


----------



## commutertg (Feb 2, 2013)

The fix was a result of the tech digging deeper into the dash. They were replacing the heater core with a known good core and lining the heater core containment box with heat shield tape which necessetated them removing much of the dash. When the tech got into the back where the divider doors are for changing air flow in the cabin ( def, heat etc) they saw all of the whitish colored grease substance. They removed some of it and heated it up to verify the odor. They then cleaned and replaced all components. I can give you the name of the dealer if you send me a pm if that helps.


----------



## commutertg (Feb 2, 2013)

xpeacemaker said:


> What EXACTLY should I say to describe the fix???? I need a more technical description.


see my reply to your post on pg 5 Sorry I hit the wrong reply button Good luck with your dealer


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

GM should offer some kind of reward for any technician that comes up with a fix for a lingering issue. A reward for the tech plus one for the service manager.
Maybe then they will try harder to fix an issue and GM would benefit greatly as well.


----------



## Cruzenart (Jan 24, 2013)

Today the dealer replaced the upper and lower " case units ". I had told them about the grease possibly being the cause of the smell and they told me that an engineer from GM had told them this also. The new parts have a different grease applied to the components. It was quite a job, and had to remove most of the dash to complete it.

After picking it up and driving about 30 mile, I can say that the antifreeze smell seems to be gone. What I can also tell you is now I have a pretty good grease smell!!!

That tells me that the original grease was probably the antifreeze smell culprit, seeing how the new grease has introduced this new smell.

I will drive it for a few days in hopes of the smell going away and report back.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Two reports of successful repairs and finally a verified source to the problem and solution? 

Stickied. Many thanks to those who took the time to report their findings.


----------



## bluescruze (Feb 10, 2013)

Cruzenart said:


> Today the dealer replaced the upper and lower " case units ". I had told them about the grease possibly being the cause of the smell and they told me that an engineer from GM had told them this also. The new parts have a different grease applied to the components. It was quite a job, and had to remove most of the dash to complete it.
> 
> After picking it up and driving about 30 mile, I can say that the antifreeze smell seems to be gone. What I can also tell you is now I have a pretty good grease smell!!!
> 
> ...


Whoa! I hope your new grease smell goes away for ya.


Commutertg, 

Could you be more specific as to what kind of brake grease your dealership used to replace the old grease? It seems that whatever they replace it with that's what you might be smelling in your car. Is there any kind of oderless grease that can withstand high heat temperatures? What do other automakers use?


----------



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

After picking up the car last night (waterpump replaced), as soon as the heat kicked in, a smell of coolant returned. The dealer wrote on the report that it may smell for a few miles (I'm assuming residual coolant from the leak). I hope this goes away by the weekend.


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

commutertg said:


> The fix was a result of the tech digging deeper into the dash. They were replacing the heater core with a known good core and lining the heater core containment box with heat shield tape which necessetated them removing much of the dash. When the tech got into the back where the divider doors are for changing air flow in the cabin ( def, heat etc) they saw all of the whitish colored grease substance. They removed some of it and heated it up to verify the odor. They then cleaned and replaced all components. I can give you the name of the dealer if you send me a pm if that helps.


So if I had this issue, wouldn't the tech see it when they replaced the heater core on my car?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

blackcruzelt said:


> So if I had this issue, wouldn't the tech see it when they replaced the heater core on my car?


Only if they're observant, looking for it, or concerned about the neatness of their work. The tech who found this apparently didn't like excess lubricant sitting around so he saw the problem. Many people simply wouldn't care.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Hence my question to Stacy from Chevy Customer Service. If this indeed fixes the issue, the resolution needs to be validated ASAP, communicated to the dealers, and followed up with any customers that have approached their dealers with the issue.
> 
> Things could be happening behind the scenes, and if they are we need to know about it. For someone choking on fumes, knowing there's a fix on the way could be the difference between them waiting for it, or insisting on a buy back through a Lemon Law.
> 
> I'm all for supporting the North American auto industry, but there needs to be transparency on stuff like this. Admitting there's a problem, develpoing a fix for the problem, putting controls in place to make sure the problem doesn't come back, and then *being open about it with the customer goes a long way towards building customer confidence.*



Blue Angel,
I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this issue. I am sorry but I currently do not have any information on a fix for this. I can assure you that GM is working very hard on this. GM does view this information on the forums. I am happy to assist any customer that is currently experiencing this concern. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Blue Angel,
> I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this issue. I am sorry but I currently do not have any information on a fix for this. I can assure you that GM is working very hard on this. GM does view this information on the forums. I am happy to assist any customer that is currently experiencing this concern. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Stacy, your acknowledgement of my coments speaks volumes and I'm sure there is a lot of work going on behind the scenes. Please keep us posted! Some official word from GM here on this forum would be an absolutely perfect way to restore confidence surrounding this issue.

Thanks for your support!


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

blackcruzelt said:


> So if I had this issue, wouldn't the tech see it when they replaced the heater core on my car?


Only if they suspected the grease as a problem or knew it was. Some extra lubricant in the box is not a valid reason to think something is wrong. If it was all over the place and running along areas where there is no need for it, maybe.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Stacy, your acknowledgement of my coments speaks volumes and I'm sure there is a lot of work going on behind the scenes. Please keep us posted! Some official word from GM here on this forum would be an absolutely perfect way to restore confidence surrounding this issue.
> 
> Thanks for your support!




Blue Angel,
I will definitely provide you (everyone) with any updates on this when I get them. I really do understand everyone's concerns with this issue. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Tkchumly (Jan 21, 2013)

Update on my car,
after I had the heater core replaced I immediately smelled the burning plastic and coolant smell still, but no fog on my windows. Called the service manager, emailed him this thread, and the next day while we were both riding in the car he told me what he found out. He said the glycol grease smell is impossible, but for the burning plastic: GM is aware of the problem (like everybody has been saying), but also they aren't sure they are actually gonna release a fix. The potential fix that was presented to me was: reprogram the fans and replace thermostat to not have the car run as hot, putting it at 200-210 F. So with no real timeline and GM not sure they are gonna release a fix for something that seriously hurts the value of my car... Buy back. Not gonna wait around to see if a fix actually surfaces. They are into their 3rd model year with no changes, starting to doubt it will be fixed at all.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Tkchumly said:


> He said the glycol grease smell is impossible...
> 
> ...GM is aware of the problem (like everybody has been saying), but also they aren't sure they are actually gonna release a fix. The potential fix that was presented to me was: reprogram the fans and replace thermostat to not have the car run as hot, putting it at 200-210 F.


Grease smell impossible? Is this _him_ talking, or is that what GM has told him?

Is the proposed "fix" something that was suggested by GM, or by the dealer?

The thermostat replacement confuses me... I thought the thermostat was an electronically controlled valve that operates under the control of the ECU? If it is controlled by the ECU, reducing the operating temp should just be a matter of changing the settings...


----------



## Tkchumly (Jan 21, 2013)

The entire conversation was what GM told him, and then he told me. He initially told me that the grease very well could be the source of the coolant smell. His position totally changed after he heard back from GM. I'm also thinking that he was under the impression that the thermostat still needed to be changed (even though I did say I thought it was electronic). And yes it should just be a matter of changing the settings but the dealership cannot just do that. Waiting to hear back about them buying back my car.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Tkchumly said:


> His position totally changed after he heard back from GM.


The plot thickens...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Blue Angel said:


> The plot *thickens*...


...and, the "*meadow muffins*" _*harden*_, too.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Tkchumly said:


> Update on my car,
> after I had the heater core replaced I immediately smelled the burning plastic and coolant smell still, but no fog on my windows. Called the service manager, emailed him this thread, and the next day while we were both riding in the car he told me what he found out. He said the glycol grease smell is impossible, but for the burning plastic: GM is aware of the problem (like everybody has been saying), but also they aren't sure they are actually gonna release a fix. The potential fix that was presented to me was: reprogram the fans and replace thermostat to not have the car run as hot, putting it at 200-210 F. So with no real timeline and GM not sure they are gonna release a fix for something that seriously hurts the value of my car... Buy back. Not gonna wait around to see if a fix actually surfaces. They are into their 3rd model year with no changes, starting to doubt it will be fixed at all.





Tkchumly,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. Have you been in contact with customer service in regards to this? I would be happy to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name and VIN? I look forward to your response. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## jj64 (Jan 16, 2013)

My HVAC system was replaced Monday. Definite improvement. Been about a month ordeal where I filed complaint w/ gm service, switched dealerships (first denied a problem, second acknowledged and worked w/ gm service engineering and kept me constantly up to date on investigation). Dealer said they have 9 hours into the latest fix.


----------



## magicstudio (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I just arrived from Toronto Auto Show, i talked with a Products Specialist and a Specialist Technician from GM and they seems to never heard about this issue, i told them about the antifreeze smell and i showed them this forum ... they was very surprised about this threads and they told me to call 1-800-263-3777 (Canada). They said if the Cruze owners don`t report this problem they can not do a recall. The products specialist said he will call me back in 2 weeks after he will have a discussion with more people from GM. I am planning to trade my 2012 LT with an 2013 LTZ and i don`t want to have the same smell inside because my wife is pregnant and is not safe for her and baby ... ((

Offtopic: i just receive a tip from an IT guy from GM ... the new MyLink (available already on Trax) has an mirror function so you can mirror the GPS Navigation Software from your phone to MyLink ... in this case is no need to pay more than $700 for Nav System and you can use what Nav software you want because is on your phone. Do you guys know something about that?

Thanks.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Why trade now when they haven't fixed the issue on production Cruzen?


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

magicstudio said:


> Offtopic: i just receive a tip from an IT guy from GM ... the new MyLink (available already on Trax) has an mirror function so you can mirror the GPS Navigation Software from your phone to MyLink ... in this case is no need to pay more than $700 for Nav System and you can use what Nav software you want because is on your phone. Do you guys know something about that?
> 
> Thanks.


Magic, that sounds great! When you say the "new" MyLink, how is the one on the Trax different from the other MyLink on 2013 Cruze?


----------



## magicstudio (Aug 13, 2012)

*steve333* 

Because i want to go with leather, navigation that safety package (blind spot monitoring, rear camera ........ ) and i don't like the cloth from the dash anymore, is very hard to keep it clean.


----------



## magicstudio (Aug 13, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> Magic, that sounds great! When you say the "new" MyLink, how is the one on the Trax different from the other MyLink on 2013 Cruze?


That guy told me is not the same version ... that "mirror" option is not available yet for Cruze.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

magicstudio said:


> *steve333*
> 
> Because i want to go with leather, navigation that safety package (blind spot monitoring, rear camera ........ ) and i don't like the cloth from the dash anymore, is very hard to keep it clean.


I got cloth on the dash and door inserts on my 2013... I have 1000 miles and kept the car very clean but that cloth starts to look cheap. I looked great when new and I wish I can change at least the insert on the dashboard. My 2011 LT had leather and cloth seats. 2013 comes with leather seats and cloth inserts... not the greatest idea.


----------



## magicstudio (Aug 13, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> I got cloth on the dash and door inserts on my 2013... I have 1000 miles and kept the car very clean but that cloth starts to look cheap. I looked great when new and I wish I can change at least the insert on the dashboard. My 2011 LT had leather and cloth seats. 2013 comes with leather seats and cloth inserts... not the greatest idea.


That`s why i will not go with black leather because is coming with the same cloth on the dash and door inserts  i don't understand why ... They suggest me to go wit Malibu but if i am not wrong next year they will change the design completely ... and i still love the Cruze


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

magicstudio said:


> *steve333*
> 
> Because i want to go with leather, navigation that safety package (blind spot monitoring, rear camera ........ ) and i don't like the cloth from the dash anymore, is very hard to keep it clean.


well, I would at least wait until they have a definitive fix and its built into the production units.
Be careful with what color you choose, for some dumb reason some with leather seats have the cloth on the dash. I believe titanium has nothing on the dash (which is what I would prefer).


----------



## Cruzenart (Jan 24, 2013)

I just posted the following on the antifreeze smell thread. Thought I should put it here as well. The dealer replaced the Air inlet and outlet cases on my car. I think the grease was used on every moving part in the cases. See items 1 and 4 in the attached link.The antifreeze smell seems to be gone, but I do have a grease smell that seems to be fading since the repair was done last Wednesday .

Updated link.....

http://www.partswebsite.com//stores/partsimages/partsC/CC11100.gif


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

Your link is broken.


----------



## Cruzenart (Jan 24, 2013)

blackcruzelt said:


> Your link is broken.


thanks for letting me know.

here is an updated link

http://www.partswebsite.com//stores/partsimages/partsC/CC11100.gif


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Cruzenart said:


> I just posted the following on the antifreeze smell thread. Thought I should put it here as well. The dealer replaced the Air inlet and outlet cases on my car. I think the grease was used on every moving part in the cases. See items 1 and 4 in the attached link.The antifreeze smell seems to be gone, but I do have a grease smell that seems to be fading since the repair was done last Wednesday .
> 
> Updated link.....
> 
> http://www.partswebsite.com//stores/partsimages/partsC/CC11100.gif


Great Pic! That should give most people an idea of how complicated the HVAC system is in a car... it's not just a fan and a couple of flaps, it's a pretty intricate system and it's all burried in the dash. Lots of components, many moving parts.

Which parts (by number) did your dealer replace?


----------



## Cruzenart (Jan 24, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Great Pic! That should give most people an idea of how complicated the HVAC system is in a car... it's not just a fan and a couple of flaps, it's a pretty intricate system and it's all burried in the dash. Lots of components, many moving parts.
> 
> Which parts (by number) did your dealer replace?


They replaced the following parts....

Housing. Pn 13339082
Case. Pn 13351411
Gasket. Pn 13406309

and the grease smell has diminished over the last
couple days.

I think it has been resolved!!!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Cruzenart said:


> I think it has been resolved!!!


That's great to hear - I hope you're right!

Keep us updated once/if you feel the new smeels have subsided for good.


----------



## epcotbob (Dec 27, 2012)

So that's what that smell is......

I have a 2013 LS and have a similar "smell" when running the heat up high, but it didn't really smell like coolant or plastic, kind of a putrid sweet smell. It's not over-whelming....just there.

After reading these forums, I tried adjusting down the heater temp gradually as the car warmed up this morning during the drive (-10F here in MN this morning) and the smell never showed up.....or if it did it was very faint. Maybe I got lucky and they didn't over-lubricate my vent boxes.


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

lhall said:


> For what it's worth, I just received a call from my GM district rep and she was aware of the vent lubricant issue and the resolution described above. She said that a field rep she has been working with is getting the word out about this and they are trying to disseminate the information to dealerships prior to any service bulletin being generated for this (the service bulletin will probably take a while  ). As a result, I recommend anyone who's concerned that their dealership may not respond well, show them this thread and ask them to get in touch with GM about this particular fix.


Well, a week and a half later and 3 subsequent calls to the dealership in the interim and it looks like someone has dropped the ball somewhere. They claim now that they have no information from GM about this issue. I have another call into the GM district specialist to see if I can get this sorted out again. If anyone has additional information from their repair that might help, I'm interested.


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

OK, finally was able to find the right guys at the dealership who had the information from GM (apparently this is super-secret, compartmentalized information :wink: ). But here's the potentially interesting part. I was told GM had said to bring my car in for this repair but later called back to say they were investigating it further with other vehicles and to hold off for now. I'm supposed to get an update at the end of this week. I'm curious what else is afoot. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

lhall said:


> I was told GM had said to bring my car in for this repair but later called back to say they were investigating it further with other vehicles and to hold off for now. I'm supposed to get an update at the end of this week. I'm curious what else is afoot. :icon_scratch:


It's possible they wanted to try the fix on a vehicle in their stock first to be sure of the procedure and that the fix does what it is supposed to do...? Maybe they want to be sure they're actually going to fix your car on the first try? Keep us posted!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...best TWO out of THREE?


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> It's possible they wanted to try the fix on a vehicle in their stock first to be sure of the procedure and that the fix does what it is supposed to do...? Maybe they want to be sure they're actually going to fix your car on the first try? Keep us posted!


That's possible. It definitely sounded to me like GM is actively looking at the issue which is good.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

lhall said:


> OK, finally was able to find the right guys at the dealership who had the information from GM (apparently this is super-secret, compartmentalized information :wink: ). But here's the potentially interesting part. I was told GM had said to bring my car in for this repair but later called back to say they were investigating it further with other vehicles and to hold off for now. I'm supposed to get an update at the end of this week. I'm curious what else is afoot. :icon_scratch:



lhall,
Thanks for the update. Please continue to keep us posted. If you have any questions please contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

lhall said:


> That's possible. It definitely sounded to me like GM is actively looking at the issue which is good.


I'm less optimistic about what GM is up to now. Calling back the dealer this week, they haven't heard from GM on this at all. Put in a call to the customer service rep I've been talking to about this too. I'm waiting to hear back. 

<Editorial>
Based on the feedback I've received today and from what I've read in recent postings in the Antifreeze Smell V2 thread, the only thing I'm confident of is that GM has changed their policy on this issue from one of working with customers to try to find a solution to one where they claim to be working on it and tell anyone with the problem to "just wait". In my book, this is not a positive development, particularly when we know about the positive results (at least so far) of the glycol grease remedy discussed in this thread. Regardless of what the internal process for developing and releasing a solution is, being opaque about that process doesn't fill me with confidence.
</Editorial>


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

In the I/T business, our salesmen used to tell customers "Don't worry, we have our best people working on it". I think Chevy has a handle on what is causing the problems, they just haven't figured out how to fix them yet. It's a relatively complex system and changing it while still meeting design targets, will basically require re-engineering the system.


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

lhall said:


> I'm less optimistic about what GM is up to now. Calling back the dealer this week, they haven't heard from GM on this at all. Put in a call to the customer service rep I've been talking to about this too. I'm waiting to hear back.


OK, heard back from the GM District Rep. She said that I'm in line for the solution outlined in this thread. There's another car in her district that has this same problem. They are going to perform the same service on it first. The parts are on order but not in yet. Once they do the work, if the results are positive like for others in this thread, they'll do the same thing for my car.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

lhall said:


> if the results are positive like for others in this thread, they'll do the same thing for my car.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## tschmitz87 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Antifreeze odor*

My 2012 Cruze is in the shop for the 5th time for the antifreeze odor. They have replaced the heater core, then later told by GM there is a defective air intake and needed a new part. It still smells. Frustrating.


----------



## bub (Mar 8, 2013)

I've been having this burning plastic smell when I run the heater for over a year now. It has now been at the dealer 5 times for this odor as well as the sweeter coolant smell, which I think they've finally got licked. The last 2 times I've heard "Chevrolet/GM is aware of this and is researching" and, get this, "Chevrolet says this is normal". That one really got me, so I asked to speak to the service manager. He said this dealership (in Franklin, TN) has about a dozen Cruzen with this issue and they have started a file so that they can notifiy the owners when there is a fix. I printed off the first post in this topic the last time and took it to them to show what can be done, but they pretty much blew it off.

I love this car, but this smell is really getting on my nerves. I hope they come up with something soon.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

bub said:


> I printed off the first post in this topic the last time and took it to them to show what can be done, but they pretty much blew it off.


It could be that they have been told by GM not to do anything until they release an approved fix.

If you ever get the feeling that your dealer is "blowing you off" you shouldn't hesitate to try another dealership. Some dealerships don't seem to realise that the Customer Service experience is just as important as and a huge part of the Vehicle Ownership experience.

I had a '96 Saturn SL2 a while back. The car had an issue with ignition timing; sometimes rolling on the throttle did nothing to improve the engine's output as the ECU was pulling timing as fast as my foot would move. It took several visits to the dealer, the last of which involved them keeping the car for a week and going through the whole manual looking for the problem. They did fix it (bad knock sensor) but it took a long time. Through that entire process I was always treated with respect and never felt neglected. They gave me the feeling that they cared about making me happy, and in the end I felt I had a positive experience. THAT is good customer service.

Unfortunately, Saturn and their focus on customer care is no longer around, and many GM dealerships are still stuck in the past. GM could make the best car in the world, but customers would still be unhappy if the dealerships screwed things up.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bub said:


> I've been having this burning plastic smell when I run the heater for over a year now. It has now been at the dealer 5 times for this odor as well as the sweeter coolant smell, which I think they've finally got licked. The last 2 times I've heard "Chevrolet/GM is aware of this and is researching" and, get this, "Chevrolet says this is normal". That one really got me, so I asked to speak to the service manager. He said this dealership (in Franklin, TN) has about a dozen Cruzen with this issue and they have started a file so that they can notifiy the owners when there is a fix. I printed off the first post in this topic the last time and took it to them to show what can be done, but they pretty much blew it off.
> 
> I love this car, but this smell is really getting on my nerves. I hope they come up with something soon.





bub,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. Have you been in contact with GM customer service in regards to this? I would be happy to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your VIN? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## bub (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you for your message, Stacy. I will get the information to you.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

tschmitz87 said:


> My 2012 Cruze is in the shop for the 5th time for the antifreeze odor. They have replaced the heater core, then later told by GM there is a defective air intake and needed a new part. It still smells. Frustrating.





tschmitz87,
I am sorry to hear that you are experiencing this issue with your Cruze. Have you been in contact with Chevrolet Customer Service in regards to this? I would be happy to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name and VIN? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Pilsner73 (Apr 17, 2012)

2012 Cruze Eco, four service visits still have the coolant smell which has been there since day one of pickup - the dealership asked to check in a few weeks for coolant loss but it's obvious from the smell which can be very strong some days that something is not right. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Pilsner73 said:


> 2012 Cruze Eco, four service visits still have the coolant smell which has been there since day one of pickup - the dealership asked to check in a few weeks for coolant loss but it's obvious from the smell which can be very strong some days that something is not right. Any help would be appreciated.


Pilsner, clean the top of the surge tank, paying special attention to the vent "cover" and channel leading to the cap. Also, if you haven't done so, have the dealership put in the florescent dye as it will leave a very obvious residue where ever venting occurs. Also, what is your cold coolant level?

This is a very complex issue to troubleshoot as there are several possible causes with very similar symptoms. Once the actual problem for your car is identified it should be an easy repair or corrective action. For many people it may be nothing more than dropping the cold fill line in the coolant surge tank. For others it will be an HVAC system replacement. Also, do you have coolant odors under your hood? This helps determine if the issue is coming from the engine bay or directly from the cabin HVAC system. The hard part is finding the correct cause.


----------



## Pilsner73 (Apr 17, 2012)

obermd said:


> Pilsner, clean the top of the surge tank, paying special attention to the vent "cover" and channel leading to the cap. Also, if you haven't done so, have the dealership put in the florescent dye as it will leave a very obvious residue where ever venting occurs. Also, what is your cold coolant level?
> 
> This is a very complex issue to troubleshoot as there are several possible causes with very similar symptoms. Once the actual problem for your car is identified it should be an easy repair or corrective action. For many people it may be nothing more than dropping the cold fill line in the coolant surge tank. For others it will be an HVAC system replacement. Also, do you have coolant odors under your hood? This helps determine if the issue is coming from the engine bay or directly from the cabin HVAC system. The hard part is finding the correct cause.


Thanks for the heads up on things to ask the service department and check. I will keep that in mind but I question shouldn't the dealership already know this stuff? This issue has been brought up to the dealership numerous times with at least four attempts to fix and still no resolution. I also am growing more concerned after reading the Dexcool MSDS.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

Pilsner73 said:


> I will keep that in mind but I question shouldn't the dealership already know this stuff?


In my case I am helping to educate my service manager regarding this issue from info posted on this forum. He is in the loop with the district specialist, but it appears that GM is not releasing much information other than the current PI0740. It appears that this issue is complex and working with my service manager is benefiting both of us as we share information together - he shares with me what the district rep is reporting to him and I share with him what I am learning from this forum. I have a great service manager and he takes time to listen to my concerns, thoughts, frustrations and ideas. I suggest if you feel that you're not satisfied with your service department go back and visit with them. If it still appears that you are not getting anywhere with them, if all possible look for another dealer to support you.


----------



## Pilsner73 (Apr 17, 2012)

BigSkyMontana said:


> In my case I am helping to educate my service manager regarding this issue from info posted on this forum. He is in the loop with the district specialist, but it appears that GM is not releasing much information other than the current PI0740. It appears that this issue is complex and working with my service manager is benefiting both of us as we share information together - he shares with me what the district rep is reporting to him and I share with him what I am learning from this forum. I have a great service manager and he takes time to listen to my concerns, thoughts, frustrations and ideas. I suggest if you feel that you're not satisfied with your service department go back and visit with them. If it still appears that you are not getting anywhere with them, if all possible look for another dealer to support you.


Thanks for the advice, I must say you must be very patient to keep working with them on this issue. I am on here as a last ditch effort to get it FIXED correctly because I don't like the idea of a car with an issue that could possibly be affecting both powertrain and occupants health.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

Pilsner73 said:


> Thanks for the advice, I must say you must be very patient to keep working with them on this issue. I am on here as a last ditch effort to get it FIXED correctly because I don't like the idea of a car with an issue that could possibly be affecting both powertrain and occupants health.


Believe me my patience is thin and it is difficult to hang in some days. My car is back in to hopefully seal out any vapors that may be entering the cabin from the engine compartment. Many members on this forum have posted some great ideas and things to look at that you can share with your service manager to hopefully help you through this process. Hopefully something will surface soon for all of us.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BigSkyMontana said:


> In my case I am helping to educate my service manager regarding this issue from info posted on this forum. He is in the loop with the district specialist, but it appears that GM is not releasing much information other than the current PI0740. It appears that this issue is complex and working with my service manager is benefiting both of us as we share information together - he shares with me what the district rep is reporting to him and I share with him what I am learning from this forum. I have a great service manager and he takes time to listen to my concerns, thoughts, frustrations and ideas. I suggest if you feel that you're not satisfied with your service department go back and visit with them. If it still appears that you are not getting anywhere with them, if all possible look for another dealer to support you.


I'm doing the same thing. My dealership's overall service manager jokingly offered me a job because I've been in so frequently. Two Cruzen plus a 2 PSI per week tire leak that required a patch.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Pilsner73 said:


> Thanks for the advice, I must say you must be very patient to keep working with them on this issue. I am on here as a last ditch effort to get it FIXED correctly because I don't like the idea of a car with an issue that could possibly be affecting both powertrain and occupants health.


As long as you keep track of the coolant level, I don't see how this can effect the power train.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

obermd said:


> My dealership's overall service manager jokingly offered me a job because I've been in so frequently.


You never know about the job thing - when your service manager starts calling you for information/updates I would asking to be put on the payroll. Look at it this way - we're getting a free education from "Cruze-Talk 501"--at a masters level!


----------



## Pilsner73 (Apr 17, 2012)

obermd said:


> As long as you keep track of the coolant level, I don't see how this can effect the power train.


Yes but they had to replace the coolant and thermostat during one of the times it was checked.


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

my 2012 eco reaks.. always has. 24,000 on it now. I have an attached garage and can smell it from my couch in my living room. I just got it back from getting its transmission replaced.. 10th time to the dealership. Great MPG but what a piece of junk


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

arcticcatmatt said:


> my 2012 eco reaks.. always has. 24,000 on it now. I have an attached garage and can smell it from my couch in my living room. I just got it back from getting its transmission replaced.. 10th time to the dealership. Great MPG but what a piece of junk



Hi arcticcatmatt,
I am very sorry to hear about the issue you have been experiencing with your vehicle. Have you ever contacted Chevrolet Customer Service regarding this issue and set up a service request? If you haven't please contact me via PM with your contact information (name, phone number, address), VIN, mileage and name of dealer so I can have this looked into and hopefully come to a quick and satisfactory resolution going forward. 

Thank you,
Sara (Assisting Stacy)
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

arcticcatmatt said:


> my 2012 eco reaks.. always has. 24,000 on it now. I have an attached garage and can smell it from my couch in my living room. I just got it back from getting its transmission replaced.. 10th time to the dealership. Great MPG but what a piece of junk


Articcatmatt,

What is the smell? Is it dirty socks? If so, this isn't coolant or HVAC lubricant. This is mold and/or mildew in the system. It can really reek as well, but is a known issue that there is a tried and tested resolution. If this is the smell you have, make sure you let your service advisor know what the smell is.


----------



## bub (Mar 8, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> bub,
> I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. Have you been in contact with GM customer service in regards to this? I would be happy to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your VIN? I look forward to hearing back from you.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


I have talked with GM Customer service twice in the past week -- Thank you, Stacy for arranging that -- but really no better off in the end. They are repeating the same thing as the dealership. "Technicians are working on it, and we'll let the dealerships know so that they can notifiy their customers that are affected". Not really what I wanted to hear, but at least it's verification that my dealership is not yanking my chain. My hope is that they get it fixed before it becomes heating season again. In this part of the country, full-blown heat is not needed very often this time of year, but I am still using the heater, just not at full temperature (about 12:30 on the dial seems to alleviate the odor). 

I think it's beginning to affect my health slightly -- eyes watery, cough, headache, etc. But I can't be sure that's not ragweed, either.

Keep plugging on this issue everybody.

Alan


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bub said:


> I have talked with GM Customer service twice in the past week -- Thank you, Stacy for arranging that -- but really no better off in the end. They are repeating the same thing as the dealership. "Technicians are working on it, and we'll let the dealerships know so that they can notifiy their customers that are affected". Not really what I wanted to hear, but at least it's verification that my dealership is not yanking my chain. My hope is that they get it fixed before it becomes heating season again. In this part of the country, full-blown heat is not needed very often this time of year, but I am still using the heater, just not at full temperature (about 12:30 on the dial seems to alleviate the odor).
> 
> I think it's beginning to affect my health slightly -- eyes watery, cough, headache, etc. But I can't be sure that's not ragweed, either.
> 
> ...




Alan,
Thank you for the update. I do understand your concerns and frustrations with this. I would like you to continue to keep me posted on your progress with this issue. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi I joined this forum back in 2010 but don't get on to post much any more. But I do work at a dealership so I thought I would update what GM is doing on these odors.

There are 2 bulletins now available to dealers for odors in the Cruze. The first one, PI0740, was mentioned earlier. 

The newest one is as the OP described. It is PI0935 which pertains to "Odor from HVAC system with Temperature Control Set on High Heat and Engine at Operation Temperature". Release March 21,2013. The fix is to replace the evaporator case and clean all other components of grease, as necessary. It takes 2 days to get the part and it doesn't come through normal parts shipping warehouses. Expect at least 3 days or more on the vehicle being at the dealer.

By the way since I last came on the forum I have purchased 2 Cruzes!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

ChevyMgr said:


> Hi I joined this forum back in 2010 but don't get on to post much any more. But I do work at a dealership so I thought I would update what GM is doing on these odors.
> 
> There are 2 bulletins now available to dealers for odors in the Cruze. The first one, PI0740, was mentioned earlier.
> 
> ...


...welcome back!


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...welcome back!


Thanks. Good to see your still here!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

lhall said:


> Well, a week and a half later and 3 subsequent calls to the dealership in the interim and it looks like someone has dropped the ball somewhere. They claim now that they have no information from GM about this issue. I have another call into the GM district specialist to see if I can get this sorted out again. If anyone has additional information from their repair that might help, I'm interested.


Does this sound like a company that knows what it is doing? Everyone has a different slant on this problem depending on the dealer and/or the specialist involved! I would THINK that keeping your district specialists up to date on this problem would be job number 1 and that EVERYONE would be on the SAME page! Sad.


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> Does this sound like a company that knows what it is doing? Everyone has a different slant on this problem depending on the dealer and/or the specialist involved! I would THINK that keeping your district specialists up to date on this problem would be job number 1 and that EVERYONE would be on the SAME page! Sad.


There's definitely a serious communication problem. But I have to reiterate that everybody did eventually converge on the same message and that message was that they are planning to perform the HVAC fix. I'm encouraged by that. 

Since the PI is out now, I probably need to call again to find out the status. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this gets fixed soon, well, and resolves the smell in the cabin. Then I'll just be left with the antifreeze smell outside the car and the loud banging noises in the exhaust to fight with GM about. I wouldn't mind if they decided to just fix these problems promptly.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

lhall said:


> There's definitely a serious communication problem. But I have to reiterate that everybody did eventually converge on the same message and that message was that they are planning to perform the HVAC fix. I'm encouraged by that.
> 
> Since the PI is out now, I probably need to call again to find out the status. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this gets fixed soon, well, and resolves the smell in the cabin. Then I'll just be left with the antifreeze smell outside the car and the loud banging noises in the exhaust to fight with GM about. I wouldn't mind if they decided to just fix these problems promptly.


What's aggravating is that you spent your hard earned money to buy their product, but they don't seem to think it's important enough to keep their "people" informed so that they could at least keep YOU, their customer, in the loop as to what is happening. It's like you have nothing better to do except keep calling the dealer, calling the district specialist etc. to see what is going on! The problem in on THEIR end. You didn't cause it! They should be kissing your feet that you haven't filed Lemon Law yet because this is a serious issue. I still say, no matter who wants to laugh at me here, that breathing these fumes is NOT good for you! Some people are VERY sensitive to smells that can have all kinds of adverse effects!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

ChevyMgr said:


> ...I do work at a dealership so I thought I would update what GM is doing on these odors.


What would be absolutely fantastic is if you could get a good understanding of the fix and any details that go along with it, and then post a breakdown of what changes are introduced by installing the new evaporator case and where the offending grease is located which needs to be cleaned. And of course, fully backed up with pics and a well written how to. 

Seriously though, anything you can offer would be greatly appreciated. Anyone with a car out of warranty now or in the future, or simply someone who would rather do the work themselves would benefit from this. I'm not sure what level of restraint is required since you work at a dealership, but any info would be a step in the right direction.


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Hi arcticcatmatt,
> I am very sorry to hear about the issue you have been experiencing with your vehicle. Have you ever contacted Chevrolet Customer Service regarding this issue and set up a service request? If you haven't please contact me via PM with your contact information (name, phone number, address), VIN, mileage and name of dealer so I can have this looked into and hopefully come to a quick and satisfactory resolution going forward.
> 
> Thank you,
> ...


No I have not. I did call the dealer yesterday, maybe they will call me back today. I am considering not having it fixed and considering a lawyer instead to get GM to buy this garbage car back. Countless trips to the dealer in 1 year 24,000 miles.
1. Clutch spring on pedal lead to replacement of entire pedal assembly
2. Steering wheel noise bulletin 
3. Transmission failure, transmission replaced
4. Trunk button broken
5. Evap solonoid failure 
6. Very strong coolant smell now 

Everyone of those things has required multiple trips to the dealer and one of them was 1.5 months of me without my car. This car is the biggest joke I have never purchased. And what do I do with it? Most of those miles are expressway. Let me know when you want to buy this thing back. My warranty is just about up, how comfortable to you think I feel about that?




obermd said:


> Articcatmatt,
> 
> What is the smell? Is it dirty socks? If so, this isn't coolant or HVAC lubricant. This is mold and/or mildew in the system. It can really reek as well, but is a known issue that there is a tried and tested resolution. If this is the smell you have, make sure you let your service advisor know what the smell is.


Its coolant. Its outside the car I smell it. Just adding it to the list of problems with this car.


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

arcticcatmatt said:


> No I have not. I did call the dealer yesterday, maybe they will call me back today. I am considering not having it fixed and considering a lawyer instead to get GM to buy this garbage car back. Countless trips to the dealer in 1 year 24,000 miles.
> 1. Clutch spring on pedal lead to replacement of entire pedal assembly
> 2. Steering wheel noise bulletin
> 3. Transmission failure, transmission replaced
> ...


Amen, be done with the car. If you're in the northeast Lemonlaw.com will represent you for free. GM doesn't seem to be buying the cars back outright, but you can get compensation and then just trade in the car, so you come out on top. Its what I did with my Cruze. Maybe GM will learn when they have to shell out 8-10k per a cruze that gets lemon lawed. Government motors makes sense now. lol


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Blue Angel said:


> What would be absolutely fantastic is if you could get a good understanding of the fix and any details that go along with it, and then post a breakdown of what changes are introduced by installing the new evaporator case and where the offending grease is located which needs to be cleaned. And of course, fully backed up with pics and a well written how to.
> 
> Seriously though, anything you can offer would be greatly appreciated. Anyone with a car out of warranty now or in the future, or simply someone who would rather do the work themselves would benefit from this. I'm not sure what level of restraint is required since you work at a dealership, but any info would be a step in the right direction.


The fix will take 5 hours of labor time. That usually translates to 1-2 days at the dealer. Now that's just the time to remove the old and install the new case. 

The bulletin has the dealer fax/email the information to GM and they send the case, which they state takes 2 buisness days. But there are other components that have to be replaced such as the case gasket, the steering column nut and 2 tether clips. These will be obtained from GM though normal parts procedures. Will they come in 2 days? Maybe, Maybe not.

This not a job for an owner to perform unless they are a skilled technician with the proper equipment. The center console, steering column, all radio/heater controls, intrument cluster (guages), dash panel assembly all must be removed to access the case. Proper disabling of air bags and recovery of freon from the A/C unit must also be done.

But as long as your dealer furnishes you a loaner and fixes the problem this should be a painless event, but there are never any guarantees of that.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info!

The reason I ask about the case details is, what changes by swapping the case? Can someone get 90% there by cleaning existing grease and keeping the original case? Is any of the grease accessible without taking the dash out of the car?

Yes, this would be a huge job for a DIY, but also for someone out of warranty getting a private (read: cheaper) mechanic to do the work, all of this information would be extremely helpful!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Blue Angel said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> The reason I ask about the case details is, what changes by swapping the case? Can someone get 90% there by cleaning existing grease and keeping the original case? Is any of the grease accessible without taking the dash out of the car?
> 
> ...


I would say no to cleaning getting rid of the odor. If cleaning would do it alone, believe me GM would have dealers do just that. They do not spend money when it's not necessary. Until I see one out of the vehicle and see the new one, I can't answer your question fully. I would say that since the grease is from assembly it must be too difficult/impossible to remove completely.

The following components will be transferred from the old to the new case:
Floor air outlet cover
Temp valve actuator/screws
Mode valve actuator/gear/screws
Temp sensor(s), if equipped
Wiring harness


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyMgr said:


> The fix will take 5 hours of labor time. That usually translates to 1-2 days at the dealer. Now that's just the time to remove the old and install the new case.
> 
> The bulletin has the dealer fax/email the information to GM and they send the case, which they state takes 2 buisness days. But there are other components that have to be replaced such as the case gasket, the steering column nut and 2 tether clips. These will be obtained from GM though normal parts procedures. Will they come in 2 days? Maybe, Maybe not.
> 
> ...


This also explains why GM wants PI-0740 done first to eliminate DexCool fumes from entering the HVAC system.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

The question is-Is GM performing these things on cars being produced now so the issue ends.
My guess is-nope


----------



## bub (Mar 8, 2013)

ChevyMgr said:


> Hi I joined this forum back in 2010 but don't get on to post much any more. But I do work at a dealership so I thought I would update what GM is doing on these odors.
> 
> There are 2 bulletins now available to dealers for odors in the Cruze. The first one, PI0740, was mentioned earlier.
> 
> ...


Hi ChevyMgr and thanks for the info!:eusa_clap:

If you have this information now, I can't figure out why other dealers don't have it and have started fixing these cars. I believe the OP was the only one who has gotten this fixed, not exactly the same way, but fixed nonetheless. Even GM Customer Serviced didn't have the information when I spoke with them.

What is your opinion on this? Will they contact folks who have had the issue in the past, or will it be incumbent on us (once again) to do the legwork?

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

bub said:


> Hi ChevyMgr and thanks for the info!:eusa_clap:
> 
> If you have this information now, I can't figure out why other dealers don't have it and have started fixing these cars. I believe the OP was the only one who has gotten this fixed, not exactly the same way, but fixed nonetheless. Even GM Customer Serviced didn't have the information when I spoke with them.
> 
> ...


You're welcome. But after I posted yesterday I see this thread was posted on the 22nd. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...temperature-control-set-high-heat-engine.html by bodeis.

I know a lot of you don't care for dealers and most rightfully so. But to keep up with GM TSBs you have to be willing to spend 15-30 minutes per day. If I don't read the new releases for a week I will have to spend 1-2 hours to read them all. And if your dealer is Chevy plus another GM line then the bulletins double.

All anyone that has this problem needs to do is go to the dealer give them PI0935 and they can look it up right then. FYI, PI means Preliminary Information.


----------



## bub (Mar 8, 2013)

ChevyMgr said:


> You're welcome. But after I posted yesterday I see this thread was posted on the 22nd. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...temperature-control-set-high-heat-engine.html by bodeis.
> 
> I know a lot of you don't care for dealers and most rightfully so. But to keep up with GM TSBs you have to be willing to spend 15-30 minutes per day. If I don't read the new releases for a week I will have to spend 1-2 hours to read them all. And if your dealer is Chevy plus another GM line then the bulletins double.
> 
> All anyone that has this problem needs to do is go to the dealer give them PI0935 and they can look it up right then. FYI, PI means Preliminary Information.


Thanks again for the info. I will check that one out as well.

Alan


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

steve333 said:


> The question is-Is GM performing these things on cars being produced now so the issue ends.
> My guess is-nope


I asked this of my district rep when I talked to her today about this issue. She said that she only had a few Cruzes in her district with this problem and they are all 2012s. She used this as a basis for answering me her belief that this had been fixed for 2013s. It was a fair response but indicated to me that she didn't know (because we know some 2013s are having this problem too). Also she told me that the HVAC case has been redesigned and isn't going to be available in bulk until the summer. If that is true then I doubt anything in production now can be getting the new parts either. Just my opinion though.


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

ChevyMgr said:


> You're welcome. But after I posted yesterday I see this thread was posted on the 22nd. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...temperature-control-set-high-heat-engine.html by bodeis.
> 
> I know a lot of you don't care for dealers and most rightfully so. But to keep up with GM TSBs you have to be willing to spend 15-30 minutes per day. If I don't read the new releases for a week I will have to spend 1-2 hours to read them all. And if your dealer is Chevy plus another GM line then the bulletins double.
> 
> All anyone that has this problem needs to do is go to the dealer give them PI0935 and they can look it up right then. FYI, PI means Preliminary Information.


Has anyone here been in touch with their dealer about this new PI? I'm curious if anyone has been told if these parts are available or not.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

ChevyMgr said:


> I would say that since the grease is from assembly it must be too difficult/impossible to remove completely.


You're probably right... I wonder if the returned cased are cleaned using some sort of submersion process to guarantee all grease is cleaned fully? It doesn't sound like there's any physical difference between the new and old case.

Thanks for the info and keep us posted!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

lhall said:


> I asked this of my district rep when I talked to her today about this issue. She said that she only had a few Cruzes in her district with this problem and they are all 2012s. She used this as a basis for answering me her belief that this had been fixed for 2013s. It was a fair response but indicated to me that she didn't know (because we know some 2013s are having this problem too). Also she told me that the HVAC case has been redesigned and isn't going to be available in bulk until the summer. If that is true then I doubt anything in production now can be getting the new parts either. Just my opinion though.


There have been reports about 2013s having the issue so it appears that GM hasn't changed at all.
An intelligent company would immediately apply whatever fix was needed before cranking out more defective vehicles.
GMs motto is a wing and a prayer. That just doesn't cut it anymore. There are lots of choices out there


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So basically this whole coolant smell issue and it's various sources/reasons are a "when" and not an "if" when it comes to buying the cruze?! 

As much as I've supported this car and have obsessed over possibly buying the cruze for the last two years, this whole coolant smell is really unfortunate and a big headache. I know all car companies have issues and no car is perfect but **** this whole coolant issue isnt just some simple rattle or something that can be fixed after 30 min to an hour at the dealership. Chevy really should be ashamed of themselves that this problem as well as many others stated here weren't caught prior to production, especially after three years!!

I can't say for sure that I will not buy the car but it sucks to know that no matter what I do, my cruze will eventually smell like coolant and have to go through a bunch of trial and errors to hopefully fix it! I will certainly be test driving other cars now and giving them a fair chance to win my business. 

If Chevy is still building 2013's without making the necessary changes on the production line that can prevent this issue from surfacing then they deserve any misfortunes that might possibly happen to the Cruze and/or Chevy name down the road! Don't get me wrong I love the cruze and chevy too but isn't the 3rd time supposed to be the charm?!

It's funny how much forum members here talk down about other compact sedans from other car companies yet the cruze has its fair share of issues that aren't anything to be proud of such as the coolant smell, popping exhaust, poor paint quality, various assembly line imperfections, jumpy transmissions/car lunging forward even when stopped, notchy steering, etc. Please don't bite my head off people because I do really want a cruze and am a chevy fan but i really wish they would fix this issue for good and do whatever it takes to make it right for those cruze owners who have had to suffer through this issue in any form or fashion!


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

bub said:


> Even GM Customer Serviced didn't have the information when I spoke with them.


I have been working this coolant issue for 4+ months now and finally resolved it through my service department with the successful outcome of PI0740. Fortunately, I have a service manager who is on top of things and was willing to work closely with me to resolve this issue. The sad think I learned through this entire process was that there is a BIG disconnect between the dealerships and any GM support outside the local dealership. GM Customer Service was just a phone call to inform me they were speaking with my service manager and trying to coordinate solutions to fix this problem. Finally, I told them not to call anymore as I was making better progress speaking with my service manager than they were. This was sad because I expected much more outside the local level to help solve this problem. If GM wants to sell cars and ensure they are serving their customers as they should, they need to stay connected not only with their customers, but with local dealerships. I truly believe this is where GM is going to fail and are failing in providing the continuity needed in communicating with customers that is viable in developing customer relationships. Dealerships are great, but they can only do so much and need the support of the company to work on tough issues like the coolant issue. Even getting a letter in the mail from GM would of been nice letting me know they are aware of this problem and that they are doing something about it to help resolve this problem. Just some form of communication letting me know I am not on my own out here trying to figure this problem out would of been helpful.

The bottom line is that this forum was the tool that I used in conjunction with my service manager to work on this coolant issue. Without the feedback of many members on Cruze Talk or my service manager I would not be where I am today, driving with an odor free cabin.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

lhall said:


> Has anyone here been in touch with their dealer about this new PI? I'm curious if anyone has been told if these parts are available or not.


A week ago Friday, my service manager ordered the parts, as I was moving forward to have PI0935 completed, but I have now elected to opt out of having this PI completed. So, apparently it appears they can be ordered, but unsure of the process and where they are coming from.


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

ordered 10 days ago... none yet


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

BigSkyMontana said:


> I have been working this coolant issue for 4+ months now and finally resolved it through my service department with the successful outcome of PI0740. Fortunately, I have a service manager who is on top of things and was willing to work closely with me to resolve this issue. The sad think I learned through this entire process was that there is a BIG disconnect between the dealerships and any GM support outside the local dealership. GM Customer Service was just a phone call to inform me they were speaking with my service manager and trying to coordinate solutions to fix this problem. Finally, I told them not to call anymore as I was making better progress speaking with my service manager than they were. This was sad because I expected much more outside the local level to help solve this problem. If GM wants to sell cars and ensure they are serving their customers as they should, they need to stay connected not only with their customers, but with local dealerships. I truly believe this is where GM is going to fail and are failing in providing the continuity needed in communicating with customers that is viable in developing customer relationships. Dealerships are great, but they can only do so much and need the support of the company to work on tough issues like the coolant issue. Even getting a letter in the mail from GM would of been nice letting me know they are aware of this problem and that they are doing something about it to help resolve this problem. Just some form of communication letting me know I am not on my own out here trying to figure this problem out would of been helpful.
> 
> The bottom line is that this forum was the tool that I used in conjunction with my service manager to work on this coolant issue. Without the feedback of many members on Cruze Talk or my service manager I would not be where I am today, driving with an odor free cabin.



*AMEN!* Most likely GM does NOT want to put ANYTHING in writing to the customer for fear of some class action or whatever down the road! I am sure their lawyers have advised them that the LESS said, the better! I think we will see more on this issue in a bigger "forum" than just cruzetalk in the very near future!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> So basically this whole coolant smell issue and it's various sources/reasons are a "when" and not an "if" when it comes to buying the cruze?!
> 
> As much as I've supported this car and have obsessed over possibly buying the cruze for the last two years, this whole coolant smell is really unfortunate and a big headache. I know all car companies have issues and no car is perfect but **** this whole coolant issue isnt just some simple rattle or something that can be fixed after 30 min to an hour at the dealership. Chevy really should be ashamed of themselves that this problem as well as many others stated here weren't caught prior to production, especially after three years!!
> 
> ...


Hi Starks8, 

Hopefully we are able to restore your trust in us so when you are ready to purchase there is no doubt that the Cruze is the way to go. We have been diligently working on making sure any issues are resolved prior to production or proactively alert everyone if something happens post-production. Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help

Crystal-GM Customer Care


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> So basically this whole coolant smell issue and it's various sources/reasons are a "when" and not an "if" when it comes to buying the cruze?!


I would disagree with that. We sell 200+ Chevrolets per month, service an average of 80 vehicles per day and I know of one customer with this complaint. As far as the coolant smells in the cabin (seperate issue) maybe 10 in the last year. That's not to say there aren't more, but it's not an issue that is a daily occurance and we see a lot of Cruzes in our service department, because we sell a lot. I would recommend the Cruze to anyone and not have any second thoughts about it. 

I have owned an LT since September 2012 and never had either issue.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think this is a "if" issue, which is part of the reason why the two PIs are done in the order specified - engine bay leaks and seals first, then HVAC. I do think there are more Cruzen out there than anyone wants to think about that have the HVAC issue as this is most likely a result of too much grease so it will effectively become a "when" issue for many Cruzen. Too much grease probably wasn't a "kick it back to the supplier to fix" concern. Too little grease - yes - because it would lead directly to squeaks and other odd noises from the HVAC system and we know interior sound levels (or lack thereof) has been one of GMs pushes over the past few years. A small amount of grease won't generate the intense odors some people have complained about. Excess grease, on the other hand, provides a lot of extra surface area for the grease to sublimate and create odors.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Hi Starks8,
> 
> Hopefully we are able to restore your trust in us so when you are ready to purchase there is no doubt that the Cruze is the way to go. We have been diligently working on making sure any issues are resolved prior to production or proactively alert everyone if something happens post-production. Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help
> 
> Crystal-GM Customer Care



Hey Crystal, where was GMs "proactivness" with the transmission issues on the 2011 Chevy Cruzes and the lack of acceleration? They NEVER alerted ANYONE about this issue! The ONLY thing they said was *"operating as designed"*! What BS! Maybe BEFORE you make statements like this, you should know some past history! Do you actually work FOR GM or are you outsourced too like from IBM?


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> We have been diligently working on making sure any issues are resolved prior to production or proactively alert everyone if something happens post-production.


"Proactively alert everyone" Recalls yes, other issues????? Checked my email and mailbox daily to include Chevy.com personal account for updated alerts--no messages or alerts. Suggestion - Using the Chevy.com website would be a great place to start to notify owners who have registered their vehicles of any and all post-production problems other then recalls. This forum was my "alert call" for the "coolant smell issue." Thank you Cruze Talk!

"The more you engage with customers the clearer things become and the easier it is to determine what you should be doing."
_John Russell, President, Harley Davidson_


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

I believe Crystal either misspoke or she was given erroneous information. I think she meant to state that GM keeps the dealers alerted through TSBs. GM is not going to email or snail mail every owner of every vehicle a TSB that MIGHT affect their vehicle. Customers of course will get recalls, service updates and special policy notices.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

ChevyMgr said:


> GM is not going to email or snail mail every owner of every vehicle a TSB that MIGHT affect their vehicle. Customers of course will get recalls, service updates and special policy notices.


Honda has emailed and /or snail mailed me for the few issues I have had with my 2012 Honda Odyssey (one post-production and the other a possible recall issue). Actually, they have contacted me by phone (one a local call, and two additional calls out of state at the Honda level) and emailed me to survey customer satisfaction from an oil change! The only calls I have received from anyone regarding the numerous trips I have made into the service department regarding my coolant smell is my local dealership--that is it. Hooray for my local service department:eusa_clap:--at least they cared about customer satisfaction.

Maybe GM should take a look at how Honda keeps their customers satisfied and updated!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyMgr said:


> I believe Crystal either misspoke or she was given erroneous information. I think she meant to state that GM keeps the dealers alerted through TSBs. GM is not going to email or snail mail every owner of every vehicle a TSB that MIGHT affect their vehicle. Customers of course will get recalls, service updates and special policy notices.





BigSkyMontana said:


> Honda has emailed and /or snail mailed me for the few issues I have had with my 2012 Honda Odyssey (one post-production and the other a possible recall issue). Actually, they have contacted me by phone (one a local call, and two additional calls out of state at the Honda level) and emailed me to survey customer satisfaction from an oil change! The only calls I have received from anyone regarding the numerous trips I have made into the service department regarding my coolant smell is my local dealership--that is it. Hooray for my local service department:eusa_clap:--at least they cared about customer satisfaction.
> 
> Maybe GM should take a look at how Honda keeps their customers satisfied and updated!


I agree GM shouldn't notify all their owners of every TSB that they release. However, since their service department systems share a common database, it should be possible for them to do a text search on odor, smell, stench, etc. for owners who have reported cabin smells and notify them via email and regular mail as well as any dealership they have used to extend a warranty repair on just the cabin smell regardless of mileage or age of their Cruze. Getting this fixed would be a lot better for GM's bottom line than having a bunch of people badmouthing them for an issue that can be fixed.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> I agree GM shouldn't notify all their owners of every TSB that they release. However, since their service department systems share a common database, it should be possible for them to do a text search on odor, smell, stench, etc. for owners who have reported cabin smells and notify them via email and regular mail as well as any dealership they have used to extend a warranty repair on just the cabin smell regardless of mileage or age of their Cruze. Getting this fixed would be a lot better for GM's bottom line than having a bunch of people badmouthing them for an issue that can be fixed.


GM also has the Emerging Issue education web site where anyone with a GM ID can see what is new in the way of problems. After two years of watching the Cruze, I am convinced that the dealer franchised service departments are pretty much on their own to research a customer problem. Some do, many don't. All they have to do is use the tools GM provides, but it's very obvious that they don't. I saw a notice on Techlink that many dealerships are still running unsupported XP on their systems. GM withdrew XP support in 2011.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

obermd said:


> ......for owners who have reported cabin smells and notify them via email and regular mail......


Maybe something like this?

_Dear Valued GM Customer:

We are aware that some 2011 - 2013 Cruze models may appear to have a "coolant smell" in the cabin..........

__We want to assure you that we are working to resolve this problem as quickly as possible.......

__If you suspect that your vehicle may have a "coolant smell" in the cabin, please contact your local Chevy Service Department for further guidance and information........__

We value you as a GM customer and want to ensure that you and your vehicle are handled in a safe and professional manner..........

We will keep you, your GM Customer Service Rep, and your dealership updated as we continue to put customer satisfaction as our highest priority.

Please ensure that your vehicle is registered at Chevy.com as we will use this resource to help keep you updated..... 

Thank you again for being a loyal GM customer...................


Sincerely,.............

_


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

BigSkyMontana said:


> Maybe something like this?
> 
> _Dear Valued GM Customer:
> 
> ...



EXACTLY! At least send this to those who have complained about the smell so that YOU know something is being done. Not everyone who has a Cruze is in a Cruze forum or even on the computer to read about what GM is doing or not doing. I guess for the GM lovers here, that would be too much trouble for a major corporation to do. For a company that "says" they have a new "customer service" program to try and maintain/keep their customer base, this would be a positive thing to do. Makes sense to me, but not everyone agrees with me!


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

*Well, the main issue here is that *MOST* people do not smell coolant.* I've had at least a dozen people in my Cruze, including family, friends, a GM dealer tech and advisors and a GM engineer. Those who actually realized my car smells like coolant were: 1. Those who sat in the car for at least an hour with the heater on 2. GM engineer 3. Dealer advisor who smelled coolant after my 3rd repair attempt. That comes down to below 50% of people excluding myself. Everyone's sense of smell if different and I bet lots of people are having this problem without even knowing. I think 90% of drivers know nothing about cars other than how to drive it and how to fill up their gas tanks. *So, *I believe* 5% of people (50% of 10%) actually realize they got this issue *


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> *Well, the main issue here is that *MOST* people do not smell coolant.* I've had at least a dozen people in my Cruze, including family, friends, a GM dealer tech and advisors and a GM engineer. Those who actually realized my car smells like coolant were: 1. Those who sat in the car for at least an hour with the heater on 2. GM engineer 3. Dealer advisor who smelled coolant after my 3rd repair attempt. That comes down to below 50% of people excluding myself. Everyone's sense of smell if different and I bet lots of people are having this problem without even knowing. I think 90% of drivers know nothing about cars other than how to drive it and how to fill up their gas tanks. *So, *I believe* 5% of people (50% of 10%) actually realize they got this issue *


And I would take this one step further. Just because someone doesn't recognize the issue, it doesn't mean they don't have it. While GM's proactive efforts may be restricted to TSBs (and by may I just mean that I have no way of knowing as a customer), I personally wouldn't call that very proactive from a Customer Service perspective. I would expect a car company to keep their service departments up-to-date and in-the-loop in the normal course of doing business. But perhaps I'm just being naive here. In any case if GM is trying to be proactive on the Customer Service front, then just reacting to customer complaints, by definition, isn't going to achieve that goal.


----------



## Kevin s. (Apr 3, 2013)

I bought a 2012 Cruze from a Chey dealer and when I stopped in to pick up the extra key and to tell them about the smell they showed me a letter from GM that they said they got that very day! About 2 wks ago! Is it possible they really never had any complaints about this! And the car we bought has 29,000 miles on it so it doesn't seem possible that the previous owner never had an issue with the smell! Soon we won't be using the heater so by the time we use it again the warrenty will be up! I drive 70 each way to work-why we bought the eco Cruze! If the "fix' doesn't fix it and my warrenty is up will I have any recourse?


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

3 repair attempts (that are unsuccessful) are all you need to file a lemon law claim. GM doesn't seem to be buying them back right out, but you can get compensation or you can get a "new" GM car. I went with the compensation myself and just traded the smelly, noisy car in. Boy do i feel bad for the person that bought that car.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

blackcruzelt said:


> 3 repair attempts (that are unsuccessful) are all you need to file a lemon law claim. GM doesn't seem to be buying them back right out, but you can get compensation or you can get a "new" GM car. I went with the compensation myself and just traded the smelly, noisy car in. Boy do i feel bad for the person that bought that car.


Yes or no question: Did you have the service procedure under PI0935 performed on your car, as outlined in the following thread?

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...mperature-control-set-high-heat-engine-3.html


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Yes or no question: Did you have the service procedure under PI0935 performed on your car, as outlined in the following thread?
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...mperature-control-set-high-heat-engine-3.html


Well, for me, I can say "no" but it's not for a lack of trying on my part.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

lhall said:


> Well, for me, I can say "no" but it's not for a lack of trying on my part.


Sounds like it's time for a new dealership. This is not hard information to find for a dealer.


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Sounds like it's time for a new dealership. This is not hard information to find for a dealer.


First, I should say that I stepped in and answered your question for me and I know you were addressing it to another. So I should make apologies for that. Second, I should clarify that in my case at least, going to another dealership is not a clear win. The information the dealership is giving me is the same I'm hearing from the GM district specialist assigned to my case. While I'm not saying this information is guaranteed to be correct, I don't believe that changing the dealership is going to change the message, particularly if the dealership is getting the information from the district specialist. I've put in a call to the district specialist I've been working with to see if I can get some details about the updated case assembly. Beyond that, I don't see another avenue to pursue at this time for this repair. But I'm certainly interested in hearing from anyone who is getting this repair done with the updated case assembly.


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Yes or no question: Did you have the service procedure under PI0935 performed on your car, as outlined in the following thread?
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...mperature-control-set-high-heat-engine-3.html


No, I did not.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Sounds like it's time for a new dealership. This is not hard information to find for a dealer.


Actually it's not as easy as you would think. Even knowing the PI number it took my service advisor 30 minutes to find PI-0935 in their system. I wonder how many times a service advisor or tech searches for a PI and/or TSB for an issue and just doesn't find it because the system is so poorly organized and indexed. GM really needs to improve the indexing of PIs and TSBs.


----------



## gsahlberg (Apr 7, 2013)

2012 cruze: we also have the smell and 3 visits to the dealer they have replaced the water pump,added a longer cowl seal added weights to the ac flap performed the longer drain hose . still have the smell. I have since sealed of the flap untill the AC is neededand it still smells ,I have noticed the smell is coming from the water pump area ; could it be that the WP seal is allowing a tiny amount of vapor to escape through the weep hole . I have inspected all areas under the hood and can't find any leaks or any evidence of any.


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

obermd said:


> Actually it's not as easy as you would think. Even knowing the PI number it took my service advisor 30 minutes to find PI-0935 in their system. I wonder how many times a service advisor or tech searches for a PI and/or TSB for an issue and just doesn't find it because the system is so poorly organized and indexed. GM really needs to improve the indexing of PIs and TSBs.


Yes, this apparently accounts for at least part of why I've had difficulty getting traction with PI0935. Now that my service manager has found the actual PI, he's ordering the parts.


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

arcticcatmatt said:


> No I have not. I did call the dealer yesterday, maybe they will call me back today. I am considering not having it fixed and considering a lawyer instead to get GM to buy this garbage car back. Countless trips to the dealer in 1 year 24,000 miles.
> 1. Clutch spring on pedal lead to replacement of entire pedal assembly
> 2. Steering wheel noise bulletin
> 3. Transmission failure, transmission replaced (took 40 days!)
> ...


Well I got my car back. They smelled it and tested it, could not find problem. So they did the TSB and put on 2 hood seals and a longer coolant tank hose. The problem is still there. I park in the garage and it reaks. They are also fixing the rear fenders that are all stone chipped up. They are repainting them and putting on clear tape as long as I buy mud flaps. They say there is a TSB on it. How stupid. So now, the car has to go back again for days. I dread ever buying this car. It lives at the dealership. They also resurfaced my shaking rotors when it was back in there.. the car has 26,000 miles on it and has averaged 40 mpg, its right on the DIC. I don't abuse it, it spends its life cruising. I am worried as its out of warranty very soon. I think they should buy it back under lemon law for sure.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Check out the Coolant Smell V2 thread and bring some info to your dealer. Specifically, if the cause of the smell is underhood, it could be the seal between the surge tank and the cap that's leaking. My car had a defect in the sealing surface of the surge tank, so I replaced teh surge tank and no more smell under the hood. I have pics in that thread. Good luck.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm closing this thread. Please continue discussion in http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...e-cabin-odors-sources-resolution-summary.html.


----------

